# pregnant from egg sharing?



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering if any ladies have managed to get pregnant from thier first egg sharing/IVF cycle?

I am awaiting my blood tests Bk before being matching and wanted to hear some good news stories to keep me going in the 6week wait 

Much love Donna xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

ME ME ME ME ME!!!!
I had 1st egg share in 2009 and got BFP just about to embark on 2nd one and hopefully last i hope that gives you some hope i produced 10 eggs 5 each all mine fertilized i had 2 put back and on my floor my almost 2 year old is making a mess!!!!!


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

ME ME as well!!!

We've just brought our little boy Jude home after receiving donor eggs on first time egg share at Darlington LWC. We had eSET and have 3 frosties left. So unbelievably blessed. I really hope your journey is as magical as ours. This would be a much longer post but I'm shattered! x


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks ladies great to hear good news x fingers crossed


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Me too!!!  i got pregnant first time egg sharing at CRM London, my LO is 13mths now. I have started my Down regs this morning for cycle no. 2 hoping for a sibling for my son. 


Good Luck xxx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

i was hopeing to here the same thing as im in the middle of treatment and really worried..ive had so many people tell me it wont work on my first go and not to get my hopes up to high.. im praying it does for me and everyone else   im having my egg collection on 14th june so fingers crossed it all works 


                            love missy xxx


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep me too...

Try to ignore negative comments it does work - I got my BFP on my first ivf cycle - I have a 21 month old daughter who is chatting away in bed and i'm waiting for her to settle down  

I am on with my buserilin injections for my first egg share cycle as we speak, I have my baseline scan next Weds xxx

Good luck to everyone going through their cycles, fingers crossed! x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

A love positive threads like this!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

missy86 said:


> i was hopeing to here the same thing as im in the middle of treatment and really worried..ive had so many people tell me it wont work on my first go and not to get my hopes up to high.. im praying it does for me and everyone else  im having my egg collection on 14th june so fingers crossed it all works
> 
> love missy xxx


Good luck for ec on the 14th xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

going to keep being positive dnt deal with negativity that well haha..
good luck to u all and keep me posted  


ive been on 6days now and today ive been in so much pain with cramping ive had to take the day off work  cnt keep doin that!!
i go back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan to see how my follicles r getting on 

lots of love missy xxx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck ladies Missy sorry to read your in pain i hope its due to follies growing drink tons of water i found this helps everything crossed ladies


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

How lovely to read about the sucessfull egg shares! my amh is 26 and im waiting on all the other blood results. Good luck to everyone going through treatment hope we all get positive results!!  xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hello ladies...
just keeping u up dated, i went to the clinic yesterday for my last scan for follicles woohoo 
Ive got lots of follicles over 18mm and last night i had my very last injection(trigger injection)
i have a day of no drugs today and let my body do its thing ha ha, i go in for EC 9.30 tomorrow morning and do a pregnancy test 27th June I'm so excited.. good luck to all u Lady's 
lots of love Missy xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Missy- how did ec go today? xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

well ladies i had my EC yesterday...they took 17 eggs and i got 9, 
i had a call this morning and only 2 out of 9 fertalized so I'm all booked in for et tomorrow at 12.15, I'm a little shocked that only 2 took i was expecting more   i no i got to stay positive just feel like Ive had the wind knocked out of me a Lil..the 2 eggs i ave are strong and they r putting both back so I'm praying like Ive never prayed before.
waiting to do the pregnancy test is going to be the longest wait in the world..
hope Ur all OK and ill keep u updated lots of love Missy xx xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Missy-  it only takes 1, and its great your having 2 put back, wishing you lots of luck, and positve thoughts for the 2ww xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

well ladies Ive had my et..
i had 2 top grade 4 cell embryos put in so now its the waiting game. Ive got my birthday tomorrow and my Lil girls 24th June so enough to keep me occupied...
lots of love Missy xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

I got pregnant on my first egg share. October 2011 only got 7 eggs so donated them, then in feb this year I did my own cycle and again got 7 eggs. 3 fertilised, 1 3day 12 cell put back and 1 frostie. 
I am now 18 weeks pregnant. It really only does take 1 xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations tamrobbo you must be so happy xx

Missy keep busy for the 2ww, lots of positive thoughts, wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

congrats tamrobbo..
just a up date ive got 4 days till test day i was silly and done a test early and wished i hadnt..it was negative and i got quit upset with it, it took a few days to snap out of it and tell myself i still have time..i had 2 embryos 4 cell on day 2 put in last friday and im praying to god like ive never prayed before that it works...
im lucky enough to have a daughter already she will be 9 tomorrow and i love her dearly it took 2months and loads of preg test before it showed up with her..i hope i get a pos on wednesday..
good luck to all u lovely ladies hope u get ur dreams xxxx


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Good luck missy xxx got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

well ladies i done 3 tests today and everyone had a faint line....they cant be wrong can they ?? i hope not im so happy


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Omg! Xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya
I to have fell pregenet from egg sharing and on my first cycle to  xxxxx 
unfortunatly i have spent the last 9 days in hospital with ohss but it does work  xxxx
good luck to all of you ladys who are goin through or about to start your treatment and yay to the ladys how have BFP  xxxxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks  xxxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Rose was in a rush going to work this morn, just wanted to say congrats and hope you are feeling better after being in hospital xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

thats ok hun i didnt think anything of it  xxx yeah feeling a lot better now just wanna get to the scan already lol xxxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad your feeling better   when can you have your scan? xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

they said i can be scaned from the 17th but the clinic doesnt have an appointment till the 31st as there sonogrpher is on holiday so im goin to go to my docs and see if i can get an early scan throught them and just say coz of the ohss i just wanna make sure the baby/s ok ect coz i just so impaciant lol if i can get one before 31st then brillent xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

oh i dont blame you, wanting it sooner, i know i would, im sure your docs will help you seeing as what you have been through. Good luck with that xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah i just wanna know if theres one or two or three ect lol and i wanna make sure there all a ok  xxxx 
when do you start treatment ? xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes, theres always that lol  
Im just waiting to be matched, got the drugs ready and have to ring them on my next af (end of next week), really hoping they have matched me by then, just want to get going xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

iv just booked a docs appointment for 10.10am today so hopefuly fingurs crossed i will have a scan date earlyer than the 31st  xxxx 
ooooo so hopefuly fingurs crossed you will be starting really soon  xxxx


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just got my BFP today! Yay! So happy x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Big congrats!!!!


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

congrats hun xxx


----------

